# Green Crack



## scarlette420 (Jun 3, 2007)

So im just wondering if anyone knows what Green Crack is put together from? Genetics wise I mean...^_^ also, if anyone knows where it originated?


----------



## hi420 (Jun 3, 2007)

ah that's what kottonmouth kings smoke!


----------



## scarlette420 (Jun 4, 2007)

hi420 said:


> ah that's what kottonmouth kings smoke!


kottonmouth?
im assuming nobody knows?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 4, 2007)

i couldn't tell you the parents, but i can tell you its a magnificant smoke... i hardly remember that day.....


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 4, 2007)

so far all i've found out is its availible only as clones from canni club... going for like 10 bucks a cutting... i'll try and find out more


----------



## hi420 (Jun 4, 2007)

kottonmouth kings #1 stoner band of all time. green crack is like the only thing they smoke/grow.


----------



## cnl491 (Jun 4, 2007)

yup i seen a vid of the kottonmouth kings growing an smoking that..looks good!!


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jun 4, 2007)

I LOOOOOOVE GREEN CRACK!!!
I bought an oz of it once n it was the best week of my life!

taste is orgasmic
rolls the best
busts without a problem


----------



## scarlette420 (Jun 5, 2007)

sweet...thos are some answers I like to hear...thanks for the input ^_^


----------



## mack2424 (Jun 5, 2007)

kmk rules..........


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jun 5, 2007)

do you have green crack seeds?
or clones?


----------



## scarlette420 (Jun 9, 2007)

mmm noo some ppl I know supposedly have some, so thats kinda why i was asking about the background. ^_^


----------



## moomoomaster (Nov 26, 2007)

green crack is skunk X Californian indica ive smoked it before and tastes great and gets you really high


----------



## granitestate (Nov 26, 2007)

is it a relatively new strain?


----------



## moomoomaster (Dec 3, 2007)

dont think so found this at Green Crack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## havock69 (Feb 23, 2008)

Green Crack: Information and Much More from Answers.com


----------



## spark1 (Feb 23, 2008)

............


----------



## spark1 (Feb 24, 2008)

LAist: Weed Review: O.G. Kush and Green Crack


----------



## madarnie420 (Mar 12, 2008)

We've been growing GC since 2004 in BC...I was told it was a 80's vintage skunk #1 crossed with a squat Cali Indica. Since then we have made many great strains with her as the mommy....amazing smoke. Another one that is really close is the Purple Kush that floats around BC. Very similar....but little different flavor!


----------



## newbo (Mar 26, 2008)

Duude i think i got that green crack at home.. Bought 5g from a guy and when i looked at i was like damnit this aint no 5g got damnit it was all small and chunky and hard and has a really stingy smell.. Small green packed with some brown stuff on it.. Could it be green crack? cause 5g looked alot smaller then normal weed... But the smell is so strong havent smooked it yet tho.. Dont know how to upload pics on computer but if anyone can tell me how to upload pic i do it immediatly ;P


----------



## boooky (Mar 26, 2008)

The green crack is clone only.. skunk#1 and pure afgany and find a lemon citrus pheno and thats pretty close to green crack. Imma try and make my own sence its clone only.


----------



## greatdayn19 (Mar 26, 2008)

kotton mouth kings are a bunch of fucking idiots! They disgrace the origin of marijuana music! They sound like a bunch of juvinile idiots! Bob marley would laugh at there faces. Listen to reggae or some pink floyd or zeppelin you know some actual musical talent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boooky (Mar 26, 2008)

greatdayn19 said:


> kotton mouth kings are a bunch of fucking idiots! They disgrace the origin of marijuana music! They sound like a bunch of juvinile idiots! Bob marley would laugh at there faces. Listen to reggae or some pink floyd or zeppelin you know some actual musical talent!!!!!!!!!


Erm you judge people much? Im not sure Bob Marley would agree with the way you are so angry with people and would prolly laugh at you while hes smoken some weed with the kottonmouth kings.... Remember Bob Marley was a peacefull man and so are his fans you seem to be following the crowd to seem cool....You send the wrong message and Bob Marley would be ashamed to call you a fan of his music.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2008)

i just happen to be smoking some green crack right now.......


----------



## shamegame (Mar 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just happen to be smoking some green crack right now.......View attachment 91231 View attachment 91232


Is it really good? I was thinking about going to get some clones but I have to drive to L.A..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Is it really good? I was thinking about going to get some clones but I have to drive to L.A..



i have an appointment tomorrow with a lady that is supposedly holding a mother. yes, it is that good. it's pretty much that old school skunk bud. the kind we used to smell driving down the road. you would think...."did i hit a skunk or is someone growing weed". yeah, that stuff.


----------



## boooky (Mar 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have an appointment tomorrow with a lady that is supposedly holding a mother. yes, it is that good. it's pretty much that old school skunk bud. the kind we used to smell driving down the road. you would think...."did i hit a skunk or is someone growing weed". yeah, that stuff.


So would you say green crack>shiva skunk? Just asking I need to know because shiva skunk is the best skunk ive had...I might have to make a drive this summer for some clones iif its better then the shiva skunk its worth the drive.


----------



## cali-high (Mar 26, 2008)

i love skunk.

roadtrip is some skunky shit to....

i like the purple like fdd does. he smokes purple mainly LOL 

purple wreck


----------



## stickyicky77 (Mar 26, 2008)

boooky said:


> The green crack is clone only.. skunk#1 and pure afgany and find a lemon citrus pheno and thats pretty close to green crack. Imma try and make my own sence its clone only.


Like lemon skunk?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2008)

i call it "skunky, skunky skunk".


----------



## jsales (Mar 26, 2008)

aesthetically and for the pure aroma, Green Crack is the best weed I have ever seen / smelled. Ive smoked some insane weed from my club days but this stuff is just amazing.....I need some clones badly.


----------



## petejonson (Mar 26, 2008)

ive seen light smokers throw up from tokin that with me


----------



## boooky (Mar 26, 2008)

stickyicky77 said:


> Like lemon skunk?


Nope just skunk#1 if you get the real skunk#1 it smells like citrus piss......Like a mix between lemons and cat piss is what it smells like to me anyways...fdd cant stop talking about the crack skunk....This has to be a good thing


----------



## cream8 (Mar 26, 2008)

dudes green crack aint shit...its all about the super silver haze sativa!


----------



## petejonson (Mar 26, 2008)

id rather have the green crizzle over SS haze anyday


----------



## boooky (Mar 26, 2008)

cream8 said:


> dudes green crack aint shit...its all about the super silver haze sativa!


Yeah shiva skunk is better then super silver haze....Alot of better hazes out there super silver haze is just about the easiest to grow out of the hazes and has shorter flower period then most...The only reason people like it is because its the haze flavor in a short time flowering plant thats easy to work with.


----------



## KingTeg (Mar 27, 2008)

green crack is the shit i picked up a qp, it was the most killer bud i had all summer, for about 800
it was COVERED in crystals 
amazing strong smoke tasted sweet 
skunk #1 crossed with an cali indica back in the day genetics lol
this thing filled up my grinder (it has a bottom screen to collect thc) fast within a few days


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 27, 2008)

KottenMouth Kings blow and I say that having know them and hung with them for years lol


----------



## kochab (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just happen to be smoking some green crack right now.......View attachment 91231 View attachment 91232


 

shit looks great to me. cant wait till nc is a legal state so we can have clubs and all the goodies that living in a legal state brings( like decent genetics and driving out the stress)


----------



## stiffer (Apr 3, 2008)

i thought green crack was a cross between skunk 1 and afhgan


----------



## FattyRoach (Apr 3, 2008)

green crack is the best bud i have ever smoked. tastes great and is hit within seconds with a huge body stone. its great!!


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know anyone or anyway to get a clone, Is there absoutly no way to get seeds from one???


----------



## greatdayn19 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have never had green crack but i had a gc hybrid called green machine from a club in hollywood. The best buds i have ever had were ss haze, shiva shanti, afghani kush, Diesel, and blueberry haze. 

kottonmouth kings are terrible i hate to be judgemental but they sound like a bunch of 13 year old wiggers rapping about the only thing they know, good weed. I dont doubt they have smoked some dank but so has anyone that lives in socal. If you think they have even an eight of talent than you just dont know what music is!!


----------



## spark1 (Apr 7, 2008)

greatdayn19 said:


> I have never had green crack but i had a gc hybrid called green machine from a club in hollywood. The best buds i have ever had were ss haze, shiva shanti, afghani kush, Diesel, and blueberry haze.
> 
> kottonmouth kings are terrible *i hate to be judgemental* but they sound like a bunch of 13 year old wiggers rapping about the only thing they know, good weed. I dont doubt they have smoked some dank but so has anyone that lives in socal. If you think they have even an eight of talent than you just dont know what music is!!


Then don't be.


----------



## bud2befree (Apr 21, 2008)

bought an eight once for 60 dollars! best 60 I ever spent! great long lasting high!


----------



## kochab (Apr 21, 2008)

bud2befree said:


> bought an eight once for 60 dollars! best 60 I ever spent! great long lasting high!


aounds good how u know u got what you were looking for though?
dealers are shady, grow your own
welcome to rollitup


----------



## ditchcheck (Apr 23, 2008)

Green Crack maybe great weed but they should have named it something else. I dont like to associate crack with my meds. I personnelly think the headband is some of the most stinky pot and the purple pooh from h-town ( it's a haze strain that half the plants go purple with and if you had a gram in your pocket it smelled like you had a pound. ) All im saying is people shouldn't associate hard drugs with marijuana. thats my opinion GERR


----------



## kittybitches (Apr 24, 2008)

im going to make some bubble hash with this stuff and call it green crack rock. "hey, nyucka, wan by sum green rock?"


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahahahaha

My mates call cured C99 Green Crack!
I cant get rid of them when I have a good session. and it as that wake you wide eyed style to it! Loverly stuff!

As this Green Crack sounds alike Id love to get some to hack some (have to use selfed pollen) C99xGC then can change the Crack bit as said association with this drug is unwanted 



Anyone know were this hybrid come from or when it started hiting the masses?
Easyer way to back track genetics is time-dates and area. I know its a long shot. But someone could come along see the date-area and think OM I was tokeing some green called ??????? was exact how described.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Apr 24, 2008)

GreenBean said:


> I don't know anyone or anyway to get a clone, Is there absoutly no way to get seeds from one???


Green Crack is Mango Kush LAist: Weed Review: O.G. Kush and Green Crack. Just order some Mango seeds and you have Green Crack.


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 24, 2008)

stickyicky77 said:


> Green Crack is Mango Kush LAist: Weed Review: O.G. Kush and Green Crack. Just order some Mango seeds and you have Green Crack.


Cool
I have some of KC original Mango. I guess its a pheno hunting thing!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just happen to be smoking some green crack right now.......View attachment 91231 View attachment 91232


looks like some badass bud there fdd,whats it taste like???????????


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 24, 2008)

jsales said:


> aesthetically and for the pure aroma, Green Crack is the best weed I have ever seen / smelled. Ive smoked some insane weed from my club days but this stuff is just amazing.....I need some clones badly.


You seen blackberry? that stuff is freaking beautiful


Good green crack has been kind of hard to come by recently? anyone else notice that


----------



## spark1 (Apr 24, 2008)

stickyicky77 said:


> Green Crack is Mango Kush LAist: Weed Review: O.G. Kush and Green Crack. Just order some Mango seeds and you have Green Crack.


 I guess somebody didn't bother reading the whole thread


----------



## mrCRC420 (Apr 24, 2008)

ditchcheck said:


> Green Crack maybe great weed but they should have named it something else. I dont like to associate crack with my meds ... All im saying is people shouldn't associate hard drugs with marijuana. thats my opinion GERR


Word playa


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2008)

*found some links in google to green crack.Some crack dealers dyed there crack green for st pats day.that fucking blows ruined a cool name for an excellent strain,,,peace*


----------



## bud2befree (May 10, 2008)

i find green crack and strawberry cough to both be incredibly devastating strains!!! and long l o n g lasting highs!!


----------



## REDDFACTOR (Jun 2, 2008)

green crack is SHUNK #1 and afgan .... not 100% but thats what i got going in my grow box and thats what guy told me


----------



## stiffer (Jun 4, 2008)

so if we cross skunk 1 and afgan we will have green crack seeds..........


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 4, 2008)

stiffer said:


> so if we cross skunk 1 and afgan we will have green crack seeds..........


Or you can grow out some clones off of a greencrack mother clone and stress them by going past the flowering cycle by two or three weeks-collect the male flowers(pollen) then use the male pollen on the next flowering cycle of a clone from the greencrack mother clone and grow out into seeds and presto--------feminised greencrack seeds-----------------alright----------who's got a greencrack clone dam-it????


----------



## stiffer (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah exactly, where do we find a green crack clone hmmmmmm anyone?


----------



## biggie smalls (Jun 4, 2008)

iknow nobody ever likes to guess yields but please just take a guess I have 100 green crack clones I started flowering at really short about 4 inches i have them under 3 hps 1000 running co2 i never tried it this short before please wat do u think


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

????????????????????????


----------



## stiffer (Jun 4, 2008)

depends how well you can grow, if you recon you could get an ounce a plant then you wud have a lot of fukin green, where you get the clones from?


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 4, 2008)

you guys smell that?


----------



## biggie smalls (Jun 5, 2008)

a friend in vancouver


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 7, 2008)

biggie smalls said:


> iknow nobody ever likes to guess yields but please just take a guess I have 100 green crack clones I started flowering at really short about 4 inches i have them under 3 hps 1000 running co2 i never tried it this short before please wat do u think


post some pics for us?


----------



## sir smokesalot (Jun 7, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> you guys smell that?


i do detect a stench in the air


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2008)

sir smokesalot said:


> i do detect a stench in the air



Yeah but that might just be my envy, That or it's.......................


----------



## CAMSTER626 (Jun 8, 2008)

REDDFACTOR said:


> green crack is SHUNK #1 and afgan .... not 100% but thats what i got going in my grow box and thats what guy told me


I have a few Green Crack clones currently vegging...From everything I have been told the parents to this strain are Skunk #1 & Northern Lights...But who honestly knows whats what nowadays.


----------



## 1252life (Jun 9, 2008)

no idea, but i got some from the pharmacy and it was a very nice sativa. My buddy and i rode bikes for hours.


----------



## biggie smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

does anybody know wat kind of yielder this strain is


----------



## TonyBalogna01 (Jul 2, 2008)

greatdayn19 said:


> I have never had green crack but i had a gc hybrid called green machine from a club in hollywood. The best buds i have ever had were ss haze, shiva shanti, afghani kush, Diesel, and blueberry haze.
> 
> kottonmouth kings are terrible i hate to be judgemental but they sound like a bunch of 13 year old wiggers rapping about the only thing they know, good weed. I dont doubt they have smoked some dank but so has anyone that lives in socal. If you think they have even an eight of talent than you just dont know what music is!!


 And they don't grow their own stash someone else does it for them. That's a talent they do not posses. They even do their picture shoots in O.P.G's! I know this.


----------



## TonyBalogna01 (Jul 2, 2008)

Pretty good yeilder. It'll grow some chuncky buds. Think of it as a squat skunk plant.


----------



## FLtoker (Jul 24, 2008)

Green crack is the '80s Skunk #1 crossed with a California indica from what I have heard. Supposed to be the bomb. I have some stuff right now called Mango which is supposed to be another name for GC. I'm not too sure but the Mango messes you up for a couple of hours which never happens to me anymore. Straight indica couchlock. Anyone know if this is the same stuff as GC?


----------



## C4SP3R (Jul 31, 2008)

i found 5 green crack seeds in my bud and one of them has a 3/4 inch tap root and its only been germing for 2 days, the other seeds i think are duds unfortuneatley, i just hope its a female


----------



## gcbc (Aug 1, 2008)

Its from BC also goes by the name "cush" for those of you who are offended by the name . I don't know about this mango business but i do know it is allegedly only available in clone form and accordingly goes for more just cause its gc. beware of imitations and poor crosses being pushed as the real deal.

gc on the volcano is about as close to heaven as one can ever get... but don't just take my word for it


----------



## bud2befree (Aug 9, 2008)

just finished a doobie of green smoked half and put it out!! good shit!!!


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 9, 2008)

if only there were seeds lol


----------



## donWonton (Aug 9, 2008)

is "Skunk" primarily indica or sativa ?


----------



## donWonton (Aug 9, 2008)

whats kush? what is skunk? wtf am i missing?? im used to nugs and schwag. But i do understand that there are diff. types of marijuana strains available, just conmfused.


----------



## donWonton (Aug 9, 2008)

and haze? what is haze??


----------



## kidsingle (Aug 9, 2008)

I wish a seedbank sold GC!!


----------



## Serius LeHigh III (Aug 9, 2008)

In response to Don Wonton, Skunk #1 is primarily a sativa. Its a four way cross between Afghani, Acapulco Gold, Colombian, and Thai. Kush refers to weed that originates in the Kush mountain range between India and Afghanistan. Haze is a very strong sativa consisting of Colombian, Thai, South Indian and Mexican genetics. I highly reccomend buying the Cannabible series by Jason King if you're interesting in learning about Marijuana strains. They're my favorite books in the world and the pictures are also incredible.


----------



## donWonton (Aug 10, 2008)

thaknks man


----------



## Stealing (Aug 10, 2008)

1. green crack *200* up, *14* down

A strain of cannabis popular in southern California. The genetic lineage is an 80's vintage skunk#1 crossed with a california indica. It is a variety of marijuana, and has nothing to do with crack-cocaine.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone know what "green queen is"?


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 13, 2008)

Dang shes strong but what is she?


----------



## sh1va (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been looking it up quite a bit as well, so far what I got is that it if for sure a skunk strain, but than it gets blurred. It seams that it is not Kush, but Cush (2 different strains)and it would be mixed with that unknown indica male everyone is talking about. The origins almost all say South California, but I found others, like B.C. and georgia ?!?
Also, a few people call it mango, but I don't know if it's actually really the same thing. Pretty confusing.
I still want to know...
Will give you some updates if I find some more


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 15, 2008)

anyone?hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FLtoker (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow I have had this strain twice now. Its so amazing! Real connisseur bud. Sativa high that just absolutely fades me and makes me laugh ridiculously. I consider myself to have an extremely high tolerance and do not stay peaking or really high for too long. This stuff had me chillin for hour and a half which is ages in my book. great strain.


----------



## bud2befree (Feb 18, 2009)

its parentage are along the lines of a nice green bud and some butt crack!! but its good smoke!


----------



## fat sam (Feb 19, 2009)

anyone know where to get green crack seeds


----------



## D4rKeN (Feb 19, 2009)

green crack is bomb as hell and to the dude who says the kings only smoke green crack u must not listen to em just go by mumbo jumbo they smoke nothing but the kill like the lemoan,green crack,bubbleberry,ect....


----------



## odbsmydog (Apr 30, 2009)

got something at the club today called urk gold crack? it was super good but i'd never heard of it.. they also had lime trainwreck, but i couldnt get an answer to where the lime part or it was from, maybe just a pheno.


----------



## pattii (Jun 10, 2009)

I ordered Green Crack clones from Dr. Clone
4 weeks ago,they contacted thru email to confirm recieving payment that was 2 weeks ago , they told me it was out of stock , still waiting who kows maybe got ripped off.Anyways buyers beware , I will post if i recieve the little crackheads...LOL

http://www.drclone.biz/Main/Strains


----------



## Devils Bonsai (Jul 13, 2009)

This is a branch of Organic Green Crack that I harvested today.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 13, 2009)

just harvested green crack, and i have another in flower...i heard green crack is mango x skunk...or some shit like that...massive yielder, and early finisher.


----------



## GMAN00700 (Jul 19, 2009)

hi420 said:


> kottonmouth kings #1 stoner band of all time. green crack is like the only thing they smoke/grow.


wrong, cypress hill.


----------



## theganman (Jul 19, 2009)

ditchcheck said:


> Green Crack maybe great weed but they should have named it something else. I dont like to associate crack with my meds. I personnelly think the headband is some of the most stinky pot and the purple pooh from h-town ( it's a haze strain that half the plants go purple with and if you had a gram in your pocket it smelled like you had a pound. ) All im saying is people shouldn't associate hard drugs with marijuana. thats my opinion GERR



i actually like the name green crack! i actually was tellin some people this random fire ass gan i had was green crack. b4 i even knew what green crack was!


----------



## headbandrocker (Jul 21, 2009)

great strain,i am breeding my lemon larry og/sour desil male with some green crack momas tonight,GC is a fuckin trooper....very hearty,i have gave her NO LOVE before and she out shined every other plant.Huge frosty buds thata smell way different than any stran ive worked with.She takes for ever to root though! Yes,twice aas long as any kush.Cheers


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 21, 2009)

green crack derives from the hash strain i dont know the other strain but its sum good shit i bought a quarter and rolled up a quarter blunt with 4 dutches attacched 2gether


----------



## SOorganic (Jul 21, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> green crack derives from the hash strain i dont know the other strain but its sum good shit i bought a quarter and rolled up a quarter blunt with 4 dutches attacched 2gether


Seriously you had to use four D-Masters to roll a quarter?? Every one i know can fit More than a quarter in to one Dutch Master cigar. Sure you didnt mean a Quarter Pound??


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 21, 2009)

kottonmouth kings rock... we got green crack around here  and im lookin for some of there seeds to grow me a few of them.. anybody come across a site where i can check out the green crack seeds?


----------



## pacman (Jul 21, 2009)

this is a clone only strain, if u have some beans its from seeded bud or a rip-off; i did a little searchin and if u are a med patient in cali heres some places that claim to have clones (have not checked any): ahps, hsla, po, dpshc, nwla, hac, sca, hslb and several others, it looks like most are in la but i would contact them first cause i know clones always go super fast. i smokin a litle of the gc right now and lemme tell u its the densest weed ive ever seen, halfa bowl will last ya a good 15


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 22, 2009)

i have soo much green crack right now..incredible stuff it is..reminds me of jack herer.


----------



## Biggybuds (Jul 24, 2009)

The first time I ever heard a referrence to Green Crack they were talking about Endless Sky.That was years ago


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 24, 2009)

Got some gc clones from a friend and some other GC from my caregiver.


----------



## megs (Aug 9, 2009)

Green Crack is one of the best all around smokes I've ever had. I've also enjoyed Suger Shack. Paid out the ass for it, then ended up finding out my regular dealer holds sugar shack all the time, just never told me because I never asked I guessed haha.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 9, 2009)

SOorganic said:


> Seriously you had to use four D-Masters to roll a quarter?? Every one i know can fit More than a quarter in to one Dutch Master cigar. Sure you didnt mean a Quarter Pound??


 yea quarter pound
lol i should have put it there
yea i faced that shit
but only got halfway thjrough before i passed out


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 9, 2009)

Why aren't there any seeds for GC?

Couldnt someone grow a clone and make it flower longer than it should, causing it to herme out and self-pollinate?


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 13, 2009)

It's a vintage 80's Skunk #1 crossed with a Cali' Indica.


----------



## Jiggaloo (Aug 26, 2009)

O fuck im new here but i got some green cracks seeds here in Van and so far i have one seedling growing... anyways i heard some ppl says its a clone only plant ? what is that mean if i mine is actually growing...


----------



## think2toke (Aug 26, 2009)

Gooood green crack clones down here in socal at the clone only coop. Worth checking out have a list of over 50 mothers. Which include every other strain i heard in this thread.


----------



## think2toke (Aug 26, 2009)

Jiggaloo said:


> O fuck im new here but i got some green cracks seeds here in Van and so far i have one seedling growing... anyways i heard some ppl says its a clone only plant ? what is that mean if i mine is actually growing...


\

Maybe not the real deal


----------



## omkara (Aug 26, 2009)

think2toke said:


> Gooood green crack clones down here in socal at the clone only coop. Worth checking out have a list of over 50 mothers. Which include every other strain i heard in this thread.


What spot do you goto get your clones?

i used to goto organica before they got shut down. The Pharmacy in W.Hollywood has OG Kush and Bubba Kush but they are too pricey.


----------



## JimmyPot (Aug 27, 2009)

greatdayn19 said:


> kotton mouth kings are a bunch of fucking idiots! They disgrace the origin of marijuana music! They sound like a bunch of juvinile idiots! Bob marley would laugh at there faces. Listen to reggae or some pink floyd or zeppelin you know some actual musical talent!!!!!!!!!


People who listen to K.M.K like rap telling them to listen to Pink Floyd is like telling me to listen to K.M.K.To each their own but white guys rapping is as goofy as you can get no matter what the subject.White kids want to be black.


----------



## tkjoe (Aug 27, 2009)

smoked green crack a couple months ago, and it was very KUSHY. not my style. always find that kush is over to quick


----------



## think2toke (Aug 27, 2009)

omkara said:


> What spot do you goto get your clones?
> 
> i used to goto organica before they got shut down. The Pharmacy in W.Hollywood has OG Kush and Bubba Kush but they are too pricey.


Its called Peoples Nursery Care thats all they have. i think its like 12 to 15 for clones. There all the real deal its worth looking at but check what strains they hasve before you go. There also in San Diego.


----------



## omkara (Aug 27, 2009)

tkjoe said:


> smoked green crack a couple months ago, and it was very KUSHY. not my style. always find that kush is over to quick



Really? maybe you got a badly grown batch.

Or you may have a super high tolerance.
I have a high tolerance and Green Crack is one of my all time favorite sativas because it last really long 1.5-2hrs. Same for most of the Kush varieties OG Kush, Bubba Kush and Skywalker Kush are all know for being strong long lasting strains. But I also understand that there are a lot of factors involved like how the plants were grown and cured and you tolerence level.

it's always good to see how these strains effect people.

Om


----------



## headband707 (Aug 27, 2009)

omkara said:


> Really? maybe you got a badly grown batch.
> 
> Or you may have a super high tolerance.
> I have a high tolerance and Green Crack is one of my all time favorite sativas because it last really long 1.5-2hrs. Same for most of the Kush varieties OG Kush, Bubba Kush and Skywalker Kush are all know for being strong long lasting strains. But I also understand that there are a lot of factors involved like how the plants were grown and cured and you tolerence level.
> ...


Agreed Green crack is also one of my fav's besides Trainwreck Kush. When you see Cush that is green crack' Although I'm not sure if your Cali strain is the same as our Van strain. Ours isn't that stinky, it;s stinky just not that stinky. It also looks a bit different and yeah the KMK rule!!! Marleys kids play with them lol.. peace out Headband707


----------



## tkjoe (Aug 28, 2009)

omkara said:


> Really? maybe you got a badly grown batch.
> 
> Or you may have a super high tolerance.
> I have a high tolerance and Green Crack is one of my all time favorite sativas because it last really long 1.5-2hrs. Same for most of the Kush varieties OG Kush, Bubba Kush and Skywalker Kush are all know for being strong long lasting strains. But I also understand that there are a lot of factors involved like how the plants were grown and cured and you tolerence level.
> ...


Ya i definately agree that diff strains affect everyone different. I love sativa highs for sure! but when it comes to Kush, for myself, my gf, and my bestfriend, we never seem to like it. so when everyone was all crazy over this green crack strain, we said ok we will try it. tryed it and immediately felt like kush. 

the one im really interested in trying it Arjan haze! looks amazing! and Super Silve haze or S. Lemon Skunk


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2009)

headband707 said:


> Agreed Green crack is also one of my fav's besides Trainwreck Kush. When you see Cush that is green crack' Although I'm not sure if your Cali strain is the same as our Van strain. Ours isn't that stinky, it;s stinky just not that stinky. It also looks a bit different and yeah the KMK rule!!! Marleys kids play with them lol.. peace out Headband707


IMHO I believe the kush was the "unkown" indica that was crossed with the Skunk. The buds have a faint hint of sandalwood/cedar, the mango is unmistakeable. Still you could walk right up on her before you get a whif. Indoors also, often unmentioned attribute.

For such a fast maturing strain it sure does hobble out of the gate. week 4-5 indoors I scratched my head and then she started popping off. Drank a heap of water then also. 

I know KC Brains Mango is often mistaken as Cush.

Anyone know the outdoor maturation e t a?


----------



## thehunter (Aug 29, 2009)

Do any clubs in Sacramento have GC clones??


----------



## headband707 (Aug 29, 2009)

Slab said:


> IMHO I believe the kush was the "unkown" indica that was crossed with the Skunk. The buds have a faint hint of sandalwood/cedar, the mango is unmistakeable. Still you could walk right up on her before you get a whif. Indoors also, often unmentioned attribute.
> 
> For such a fast maturing strain it sure does hobble out of the gate. week 4-5 indoors I scratched my head and then she started popping off. Drank a heap of water then also.
> 
> ...


Did you try the BC TW Kush ? If you know that for sure then I will try and order the seeds !!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL LOL peace out Headband707


----------



## Slab (Aug 30, 2009)

BC Depot? trainwreck kush? 

Just a theory about the Green Crack cross, why the name Cush if it wasnt a nod to the father strain (kush)


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 31, 2009)

what is up with the name "cush?"


----------



## headbandrocker (Sep 3, 2009)

i know?! cush with a c ?


----------



## CABBANAbud (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey everybody! I've never tried or seen GC before. Does anyone know if there's such a place where u can purchase clones? Especially GC clones?


----------



## whoreable (Sep 16, 2009)

Alot of SoCal clubs have Greencrack.

I have a GC Mother, if your in the North SanDiego hit me up. Prop 215 compliant of course.


----------



## norcalmeds (Oct 5, 2009)

here 1 for you guys, I was given a strain that is green crack mother and trainwreck father and then bred again on top of that with afgan goo x with the (greencrack x trainwreck) My buddy was using my script for a year so he was supplying me with my monthly meds and then when I asked for girls of the strain he was providing me meds with. Well that was 07 and been growing it for last 2 yrs and its has to be some of the most potent crystaly stuff that I have came across next to bogs seeds. I still run it full time in the garden. It is defiantly a cali mix cuz it grows almost identical inside and outside of course inside more potent. Will take some pics tonite to show u guys. My buddy the breeder or experimenter called it green ribbon or green cross or some bullshit like that so I just call it afgan goo x trainwreck but in last couple days buddies of original breeder tiold me true lineage so I need to figure a name for this. Ya this is the true stuff true trainwreck true goo only thing I dont know for sure is gc nevere have grown that or seen that grown till looking on the net.


----------



## crazytrain (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Buds,
I have a greencrack mother in dirt that's real healthy and her clones rooted quickly and looked great until I put them into my ebngrow system. Now I can't tell if I'm underfeeding them or overfeeding them. I found that GC was mentioned several times on this site and joined. Anyone here grow GC in hydro before? Did you find it to be a light feeder or a heavy feeder? Thanks, CT


----------



## omkara (Oct 8, 2009)

crazytrain said:


> Hey Buds,
> I have a greencrack mother in dirt that's real healthy and her clones rooted quickly and looked great until I put them into my ebngrow system. Now I can't tell if I'm underfeeding them or overfeeding them. I found that GC was mentioned several times on this site and joined. Anyone here grow GC in hydro before? Did you find it to be a light feeder or a heavy feeder? Thanks, CT


 
I was lucky and got a green crack clone to put in my bubbleponice system and i'm going to take it out because I think it's a heavy feeder, my bubba kush plants are getting fat and my GC isn't putting on enough weight. so i'm gonna build another system just for my green crack ladies. I found a seed from the last batch of green crack i purchased from the co op. I hope it's a male so i can make some GC seeds.

you guys have pics of your ladies?
i would love to see them.


----------



## crazytrain (Oct 9, 2009)

omkara said:


> I was lucky and got a green crack clone to put in my bubbleponice system and i'm going to take it out because I think it's a heavy feeder, my bubba kush plants are getting fat and my GC isn't putting on enough weight. so i'm gonna build another system just for my green crack ladies. I found a seed from the last batch of green crack i purchased from the co op. I hope it's a male so i can make some GC seeds.
> 
> you guys have pics of your ladies?
> i would love to see them.


 
Thanks Dude, appreciate the comeback. I'll get you some pics. It's hard though as I'm not proud of the way they're looking... I'm used to growing monsters..lol.


----------



## xsevenplaguesx (Oct 26, 2009)

lets see some pictures!


----------



## captiankush (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey all, I am a bit of a late comer to this thread but thought I would throw up some GC I have been growing in a waterfarm.

CK


----------



## xsevenplaguesx (Dec 14, 2009)

looks good!

i have run into this strain a couple times..and every single time its super potent..if you find any green crack anywhere..GET SOME


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Jan 7, 2010)

xsevenplaguesx said:


> looks good!
> 
> i have run into this strain a couple times..and every single time its super potent..if you find any green crack anywhere..GET SOME


anybody ever heard of Green CrackLE?


----------



## roka (Jan 7, 2010)

scarlette420 said:


> So im just wondering if anyone knows what Green Crack is put together from? Genetics wise I mean...^_^ also, if anyone knows where it originated?


About a year ago I ran across this and copied it for a friend. I can't remember who the poster was but I do remember it was someone reliable. 

*"Green Crack* was an *89 SSSC skunk#1* crossed with an *unknown indica* in athens ohio in about 1990. It was indeed made by cecilC. Cecil is the kind of guy who would'nt want to take credit for making it as it was just a random cross. The part about MrGreenBeans was pretty acurrate. Only mrgreenbeans was'nt living anywhere near georgia. He had people that were bringing him pounds of *Green Crack aka Cush *and he loved it and wanted to grow it. He kept trying to get clones from these guys and they would always say no. 

Eventually for the price of $2,500 he was able to get a clone of it. Those georgia guys, mrgreenbeans and CecilC all call it Cush with a C not to be confused with Kush. I think when mrgreenbeans got the clone it was around 94. 

Cecils old friends that had the Cush still he stopped talking to for reasons and was'nt in that area anymore. Another old user some of you may remember named Bunz had this plant out in southern cali that was not named but he was selling herb to snoop dog if you believe the story(but bunz was'nt one to make shit up), was selling herb to snoop dog and snoop named it green crack. 

Years later, I met mrgreenbeans on a canadian IRC chat client and invited him to come chat at truestoners. He did and he and cecil kicked it off and the three of us met up and exchanged clones. At the same time or rather right before then, cecil got Bunz to send him clones of green crack and a few others and the green crack and the Cush are identicle. 

Now as everyone knows I used to send out tons of clones/cuttings constantly and the green crack aka Cush was one that I sure had a big hand in spreading out. Sometimes newbies in chat bitch about me hoarding shit, but anyone who thinks that has'nt a clue. Look how many folks out there have some of my old strains now. CecilC was the same way though he was a bit paranoid about sending out and sometimes would take forever to do it, but he honestly is and was very much against hoarding, thinking that everyone should grow the best possible. 

So *green crack aka Cush* sure got spread around a bunch. I have heard folks saying that her structure looks like *old skunk#1 or super skunk*, but it is not, it is what it is, just apprears very similliar, but hell let's think about it super *skunk = skunk#1 x afgani, Cush/green crack = skunk#1 x indica*, same basic theory of a cross. She is *very fast flowering*,* the fastest by far that I have ever seen from the approximatly 200 strains that I have grown*. She has this super sweet like sickly sweet candy fruit taste and smell. She is a good one for sure. 

*She is not my favorite*, I find that with those types of *fast sativa doms I build a fast tolerance*, of course everyone else gets ripped from it. I think she is decently potent, not schrom or OG kush, but not weak by any means. Well that's the story if anyone has any questions shoot. peace"

Hope this helps settle the Q's.

Cheers


----------



## dirtnap411 (Jan 7, 2010)

I got 3 clones of green crack from the local medical cannabis delivery service, definitely the most potent smoke I grew this past season, the aroma was so strong it filled our heads before we even struck a lighter, and so sticky after curing, I could stick it to a wall.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Jan 7, 2010)

roka said:


> About a year ago I ran across this and copied it for a friend. I can't remember who the poster was but I do remember it was someone reliable.
> 
> *"Green Crack* was an *89 SSSC skunk#1* crossed with an *unknown indica* in athens ohio in about 1990. It was indeed made by cecilC. Cecil is the kind of guy who would'nt want to take credit for making it as it was just a random cross. The part about MrGreenBeans was pretty acurrate. Only mrgreenbeans was'nt living anywhere near georgia. He had people that were bringing him pounds of *Green Crack aka Cush *and he loved it and wanted to grow it. He kept trying to get clones from these guys and they would always say no.
> 
> ...



i got some green crackLE i never heard of it but thats what harborside in cali is calling them so i guess its a green crack cross or something..another strain that flowers really fast even faster then green crack or just about the same is Grape Punch aka BOG


----------



## themeshiach (Jan 13, 2010)

Well guys i received my Green Crack clones today from Dr. Clone. We got these after our other ones died. He replaced them for free. It took him about 4 months to reply but he replied Monday, he sent them Monday, and i received them today. I have never smoke it but from what everybody says its a killer strain. We bought other shit from the Dr. as well. In total we have seven strains now lol. We have White widow, Green Crack, Purple Kush, OG Kush, Chronic, Free Leonard, and Rene. When we get shit rollin we'll have some pics and ill post them on here for you guys


----------



## mariapastor (Jan 16, 2010)

Green crack = skunk x cheese


----------



## danibobani (Apr 27, 2010)

GC is propabbaly one of my fav buds, next to purple kush and blueberry!
it is derived from claifornia(so-cal) bud and skunk#1...it usually comes in relatively small buds which are very compact and rich in delicious THC and has a very strong and distinctive taste and flavor, similar to a kush!
BUT, all in all, green crack is primeee


----------



## danibobani (Apr 27, 2010)

> Well guys i received my Green Crack clones today from Dr. Clone. We got these after our other ones died. He replaced them for free. It took him about 4 months to reply but he replied Monday, he sent them Monday, and i received them today. I have never smoke it but from what everybody says its a killer strain. We bought other shit from the Dr. as well. In total we have seven strains now lol. We have White widow, Green Crack, Purple Kush, OG Kush, Chronic, Free Leonard, and Rene. When we get shit rollin we'll have some pics and ill post them on here for you gu/QUOTE]
> Mann thats sicckkk!!!!
> wish i had your fuckin supply lol!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 27, 2010)

mariapastor said:


> Green crack = skunk x cheese


where did you hear that? all the growers I know in norcal say its just mango skunk with a diff name..they also call it dream queen now because dispensaries in cali hated the green crack name.


----------



## menace0269 (Apr 29, 2010)

green crack is a skunk #1 hybrid that has basically just had a name change @ sumpoint in its lifetime


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 30, 2010)

menace0269 said:


> green crack is a skunk #1 hybrid that has basically just had a name change @ sumpoint in its lifetime


ive heard that too...although the dude i knew said it was a super skunk...whatever the hell that means...all i know is, the shit is amazing! i love it through and through..just picked up 5lbs of it....wish i could smoke it! i'll just save some for when i can....


----------



## Lockdown420 (May 27, 2011)

greatdayn19 said:


> kotton mouth kings are a bunch of fucking idiots! They disgrace the origin of marijuana music! They sound like a bunch of juvinile idiots! Bob marley would laugh at there faces. Listen to reggae or some pink floyd or zeppelin you know some actual musical talent!!!!!!!!!


3 years later and i have to agree with you. I like how you think. And i finnally found a real green crack clone i traded some of my autoflower seeds for it, im to baked to move or i would take a pic. This stuff makes you hack you lungs out its reeks it couch locked me then i was burnt out all day. Not for wake and bake


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 29, 2011)

Lockdown420 said:


> 3 years later and i have to agree with you. I like how you think. And i finnally found a real green crack clone i traded some of my autoflower seeds for it, im to baked to move or i would take a pic. This stuff makes you hack you lungs out its reeks it couch locked me then i was burnt out all day. Not for wake and bake


green crack??? are you sure it was green crack..Ive gone through PLENTY of this stuff, and it was always an uppy high..something you could function on.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jun 13, 2011)

boooky said:


> Yeah shiva skunk is better then super silver haze....Alot of better hazes out there super silver haze is just about the easiest to grow out of the hazes and has shorter flower period then most...The only reason people like it is because its the haze flavor in a short time flowering plant thats easy to work with.


its funny because i got both greencrack and Super silver haze growing in the same container lol


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jun 13, 2011)

and yes the haze flower faster than the GC


----------



## bluedieselgirl (Jul 22, 2011)

07-22-2011 05:43 PM#23
*bluedieselgirl*






 View Profile 





 View Forum Posts 





 View Journal Entries 





 View Articles 






 Stranger *Stranger*




Join Date Jul 2011Posts 2 http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/strains/report-353


----------

